# Nam Khumari Nanka Chari Rahey Din Raat



## gitika_kaur

waheguru ji ka khalsa waheguru ji ki fateh

Never before in the annals of human and spiritual history, such a universal, totally secular and non-sectarian religion, been acclaimed and established on such a cosmic and unique foundation which radiates the holy lustre of lovers-divine of all religions. It has a unique foundation which blazes with splendour of the holy martyrdom blood of its own Prophets and that of countless beloved children of Guru Nanak, a foundation which proclaims in all humility the unity of all religions, the unity of God and the unity of man and a foundation which binds the whole global community in an unbreakable bond of human and spiritual love. 
We have inherited a unique Universal Temple of God from Sri Guru Arjan Sahib representing true humility of Guru Nanak and the inborn unity and equality of the whole mankind. A temple where the glory of one God, Allah and Khuda, Hari and Narayan is sung from the same platform in divine melodies of true lovers of God, irrespective of their religion, colour, caste, creed and status. 

Amrit Bani of Sri Guru Granth Sahib is fully charged with the Nam Khumari of Guru Nanak, life essence of the prophets of love, total human, religious and linguistic harmony and integration. 

No intellectual, scholastic or academic ventures, how-so-ever great, can catch even a glimpse of the true grandeur of Guru Arjan’s Divine Majesty. One has to dive deep into the abyss of His humility to catch a glimpse of His true grandeur. And it is from the abyss of this humility that the House of Guru Nanak shines at the pinnacle of all spiritual glory. 

Last but not the least, we have inherited the supreme Bliss of Martyrdom from our Beloved Satguru Arjan. He taught the children of Guru Nanak how to love death in tune with the Divine. He blessed them with the boon of divine intoxication in agony and death. He transformed the suffering and death into holy worship, a welcome rare divine blessing. 

Guru Arjan opened and lighted up the holy path, Divine Sikhway to the Holy Cross. Actually, a true sikh carries the Cross on him from the very day he gets baptised. 

‘Sikhway of Arti is different from others in its performance. He performs the Arti with his head on a platter before his beloved Satguru’, said Baba Narinder Singh Ji. 

Sikh Dharma is all inclusive, all embracing. It embraces true lovers of God of all Religions and also a passionate love of the Cross of Christianity in its holy folds. 

What a unique, multi-faceted and many splendoured divinity called Guru Arjan. 

All the Great Divine Accomplishments of Guru Arjan shine at the Pinnacle of all Spiritual Glory. These shine in the Majesty of the Characteristic and Unmatched Humility of Guru Nanak. 

Sri Guru Arjan Dev Ji provides and accords the highest glory and potency to the Divine Virtue of Garibi-Nimrata by His own life example. 

He welded the children of Guru Nanak in a Divine Community. He moulded them in the image of Purity, Humility and Truth. 

To safeguard the originality and purity of Eternal truths and to fill the Divine Revelations with Eternal Divine Presence He composed, compiled and manifested The Eternal Guru (Sri Guru Granth Sahib) Himself. Sri Guru Arjan Sahib has laid the Divine Foundation for the Salvation of the whole creation for all times to come. 

To kindle the flame of true devotion and true service to Sri Guru Granth Sahib, He lived the balance of His life in total servitude and humility, in the holy service and celestial presence of Sri Guru Granth Sahib. 

Having thus established the Banner of Truth, in the midst of reigning falsehood of this Dark Age, Guru Arjan clears the whole debt by paying the heaviest price, in offering the Greatest Sacrifice of all times. 

May my head always remain bowed in reverence at the holy feet of those blessed persons who remain engaged in sacred remembrance, worship and service of my beloved Lord Guru Arjan, fully manifest and transparent in Sri Guru Granth Sahib. 

Immensity, depth and unlimited magnitude of Guru Arjan’s grace, compassion, mercy and sacrifice is yet to be befittingly acknowledged by ungrateful, materialistic and selfish human nature. 

thanks and regards
gitika kaur khalsa


----------



## mkm

Hello jio

I am curious if " Naam khumari Nanaka chari rehe din raat"  is a Guru Vak?


----------



## spnadmin

mkm ji, in answer to your question.

I searched all combinations of the words *naam*, *khumaaree* and *Naanak* adjusting for the transliteration style used by the search engine -- in searchgurbani.com. Note that *khumari *is not typical of Gurbani transliterations, more likely to be spelled *khumaaree.*

To the point. I cannot find any line in SGGS that contains all three of these words together: *naam, khumaaree and Naanak. *I also cannot find these three words together in one line in Bhai Gurdas.  I also searched under possible English translations, and could not find the vaak. I could not find the word *char *or the word *charee*. Either way, *charee* is a root word for other words such as  bicharae. As written *chari* it is *not *the same as the word for feet. The word for feet is *charanee. *What is *chari* supposed to mean in English?

Therefore the vaak may not be a true Guru Vaak. Perhaps someone else will be more successful. I am wondering,if we are looking at something else. Maybe an expression. Gitka kaur ji, would you give me some more information? Is it a common saying or proverb? Is your spelling Punjabi? Is it associated with a particular story about Nanak? Could this expression be partly right and partly off, with some words mixed up?


----------



## pk70

*mkm ji and aad0002 Ji

There is no such Guru Vaak, it is just a saying,  it also proves that some people used Guru ji's name to express their own views.*


----------



## spnadmin

pk70 ji

Thank you because I spent a lot of time cross-checking vaaks.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh

PK70 is right jio. This is just a popular saying.... NOT GURBANI. Such couplets are commonly known as "Kachi bani"..tukbandi...which some anonymous person coined ? They "look and sound" like Gurbani..but are spurious human poetry/poetical creations mimicking Gurbani.
"Cheri/charee" is female SERVANT/MAID.  Guru Ji advises US all to be SERVANTS/MAIDS of our Beloved Piara...cheri !!!

Gyani jarnail Singh


----------



## ekmusafir_ajnabi

_" Naam khumari Nanaka chari rehe din raat"

Naam  = Naam

khumari = Intoxication, drunkenness, drowsiness

The word chari eminates from the word CHADNA = To climb. Oopar chadna = to climb upwards but in this context it means:

chari rehe = to remain elevated, to remain drunk, to keep on climbing, to remain absorbed

din raat =  day and night

May the intoxication of Naam remain elevated in you day and night
Or 
May you remain drunk day and night in the intoxication of Naam.
Or
May you remain absorbed, day and night in the intoxication of Naam.

Even if it is not in SGGS, it stands true to the principles of Sikhism and SGGS. It is just what Guru is trying to tell us time and again “to remain absorbed in Naam day and night”._


----------



## spnadmin

Ekmusafir ji

Thank you for taking the time to explicate the phrase because it has to be very informative for forum members to see how an expert takes a phrase apart and reconstructs the literal meanings to contextualized meaning in English.The word khumaaree was the best bet to start a search. And it was actually the word khumaaree that got me suspicious. When I searched on "intoxicated"  and on " khumaaree " nothing like that phrase emerged on the search engine. But you do us a service with your approach. And thank you for explaining why the phrase nonetheless has merit for spiritual understanding. 

Gianni ji

Forum members also benefit from your explanation that there are sayings that bear meaning in Sikhi but are not Gurbani---but kachi Bani -- This is a zone of uncertainty for converts and for punjabi speaking Sikhs who are "out of touch" with Gurbani. They go to gurdwara and say nitnem but haven't had the good fortune to really dig in and study. So kachi Bani is a puzzling area for them too. These are the two groups I can think of who are enormously grateful when you take your valuable time to "explain" the meanings.

I personally appreciate the efforts of both of you and pk70  when translation squabbles pop up on other threads and you take the time to share your understandings. Some of us will never rise to your level, but are making the effort and pay attention to what you are saying. 

Fateh!


----------



## barusaby

dear all

guru fateh

i found the attached pdf file, where it says that 'naam khumari Guru Nanakaa chari rahe din raat' is from janamsakhi.

POST MADD AFEEM BHANGG UTTAR JAE PRABHAT
NAAM KHUMAAREE Guru NanakAA CHARHI RAHE DINN RAAT


----------

